# Remicade w/ 96413 & 96415



## Lisarae1970 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can some one please direct me to the rule that states Remicade given for RA can be infused and charged using Chemotherapy CPT codes 96413 & 96415. Any infusions charged require a start and stop time, regardless of what they are, what they are for, or what type of facility is delivering them, correct? Also the J code for the Remicade indicates this is an injection. Is this HCPCS code interchangeable?


----------



## muthershyp (Mar 4, 2010)

The description prior to that section of codes includes the statement: "The term 'chemotherapy' in 96401-96549 includes other highly complex drugs or highly complex biologic agents."  I coded for an infusion clinic for 1 1/2 years and we used the administration codes you mentioned above for Remicade.  Are you using J1745 for the drug?


----------



## Lisarae1970 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you~and yes J1745 is being used for the Remicade.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Those are the infusion codes we use and have no problems with reimbursement (so far).


----------



## sbdg02 (May 23, 2012)

*Remicade J1745*

If the Dr provided 4 Vials is that 40 Unit?


----------

